# Tegu Names



## iLovePanda265 (Jun 12, 2011)

Hey guys since I have ordered a Black and White Tegu form Varnyard I have been trying to think of a name, but cant find any good ones. I wanted to know if you guys ahve any good ideas. I really want to go with a name from a TV show some of my favorite shows are
- Doctor Who
- Bones
- Hawaii Five O
- That 70's Show


Hope you guys can help, THANKS!


----------



## jumper123 (Jun 12, 2011)

Hyde! He's sexy...


----------



## La-Price (Jun 12, 2011)

seconded!


----------



## montana (Jun 12, 2011)

I liked big Rhonda !!


----------



## iLovePanda265 (Jun 12, 2011)

[align=right]


jumper123 said:


> Hyde! He's sexy...



I'm actually really lovin' the name Hyde... that is a large possibility, but I'm gonna let people keep going just incase I see something somehow better than that.
[/align]


----------



## hanniebann (Jun 12, 2011)

HYDE OWNS!! D


----------



## La-Price (Jun 12, 2011)

big rhonda is cool too, for a girl
hyde is awesome for a male


----------



## jumper123 (Jun 12, 2011)

I know your thinking tv.. but what kind of music do you like?


----------



## iLovePanda265 (Jun 12, 2011)

jumper123 said:


> I know your thinking tv.. but what kind of music do you like?



With music thats alot harder because I like most anything except country music, but if anyone thinks of an AMAZIN! music name just post it.


----------



## jumper123 (Jun 12, 2011)

oh shucks.. I love everything especially country (redneck). I named my baby tegu Dedrick after the bassist from Slipknot who passed away last year (Paul Dedrick Gray). Metal guys have some awesome names for a gu (if your into Metal). I like Rygel too that can kinda go either sex.. don't really know where I got it. Falon is cool for a girl. just throwing stuff out there. I love name picking!


----------



## Rhetoric (Jun 12, 2011)

Haha my Guru was Skwisgaar (dethklok/metalocalypse) for a while.


----------



## new2tegus (Jun 12, 2011)

I liked the show Heroes, and before I saw it my friend said I'd like Sylar,not sure if I should have taken that as a compliment or not, but I like the name. Was also thinking about Goliath or rex, as cliche as they are, but it's a giant so who knows. Good ideas though will have to think about the music thing too. Maybe Sully?


----------



## iLovePanda265 (Jun 13, 2011)

Guys I'm kinda stuck inbetween two names, 

Hyde - That 70's Show

and

Sweets - Bones

I like both but seriously can't decide! (if I had the money I would buy 2 and use both names, haha)

By the way, I am hopefully gonna get a male, if that helps with the names.


----------

